# Unknown language: veåµe



## bububaba

Well, I know it's from Europe, it would be best if someone gave me the language and the meaning. I REALLY NEED IT!


----------



## jonquiliser

I doubt it's a real word at all, or at least, it's not correctly spelled - it has letters from different alphabets - (Scandinavian) å and Greek µ. Where did you find this?


----------



## bububaba

Thanks a lot anyways. You asked a question about where *I* got this? It's a little personal. Tell me you e-mail and *I*'ll tell *you.*


----------



## cirrus

When characters in a sentence come up in different scripts it makes me think that the character set needs to be changed. If you check your settings and change them to another alphabet perhaps that will resolve the problem. 

I seem to remember a thread here some time ago where a word looked as though it was Turkish, in fact it was Icelandic.


----------



## jonquiliser

True, Cirrus. But most settings that can deal with Latin characters can also display  Greek ones correctly, as they are used in many contexts (maths, logics etc). At least me I usually get little squares when my browser can't deal with some characters.  Or a lot of #&"?, not letters from other alphabets.


----------



## sokol

Sometimes you _do _get letters from other alphabets - typically with Central/Eastern European Latin codes (Baltic, Croatian, Middle Euopean/East - like Polish).
I tried but wasn't able to find a realistic encryption - and yes, I am also quite sure that "veåµe" means nothing, that the Scandinavian and Greek letter are incorrectly represented.


----------



## Fred_C

jonquiliser said:


> True, Cirrus. But most settings that can deal with Latin characters can also display Greek ones correctly, as they are used in many contexts (maths, logics etc). At least me I usually get little squares when my browser can't deal with some characters. Or a lot of #&"?, not letters from other alphabets.


 
Actually the set named "ISO-latin-1", the most widespread one, 
encodes 128 "special" characters : The accented vowels used in spanish, French, Italian, German, Swedish... plus only one greek letter : the letter mu, used to write the "micro" prefix.
If this word were a Czech word, (for example), it could encode regular latin characters like V and E, plus special Czech characters (in an 8-bit Czech encoding) that could be remapped to å and µ in the ISOlatin1 subset...


----------



## sokol

Well, in that case I guess there's no way to reconstruct this; the word obviously has been rendered unreadable through the software at bububaba's end of the line. (There would be a slight chance to reconstruct it if we knew the language, and at least some context, but as it is ...)


----------



## bububaba

I thought there was going to be like no reply's at all, but I'm surprised that I got a few comments. Nice to hear from you guys, thanks by the way.


----------



## bububaba

Fred_C said:


> Actually the set named "ISO-latin-1", the most widespread one,
> encodes 128 "special" characters : The accented vowels used in spanish, French, Italian, German, Swedish... plus only one greek letter : the letter mu, used to write the "micro" prefix.
> If this word were a Czech word, (for example), it could encode regular latin characters like V and E, plus special Czech characters (in an 8-bit Czech encoding) that could be remapped to å and µ in the ISOlatin1 subset...


 
Not quite sure by what you mean, can you explain a bit more?


----------



## sokol

bububaba said:


> Not quite sure by what you mean, can you explain a bit more?


It means that the letters "*åµ*" are wrongly encoded: your word actually means nothing unless you can provide the correct original.
This garbling of encoding might have happened at your end of the line - in your mail program, or your mobile, or your browser/PC settings - wherever you got that word.


----------

